# Flasher un décodeur sat. "aston simba" ?



## macdani (23 Avril 2005)

Hello,
y a-t-il quelqu'un d'entre vous qui possède un décodeur satélite "aston simba" ?

je souhaiterai flasher mon décodeur,et le seul programe que j'ai trouvé sur le net n'est possible que pour pc.
Alors je suis à la recherche d'un programe compatible avec mac....
Si vous en connaissez un,merci de me le comuniquer. :love:


----------



## macdani (26 Avril 2005)

macdani a dit:
			
		

> Hello,
> y a-t-il quelqu'un d'entre vous qui possède un décodeur satélite "aston simba" ?
> 
> je souhaiterai flasher mon décodeur,et le seul programe que j'ai trouvé sur le net n'est possible que pour pc.
> ...


        :confused
:N?y aurait-il vraiment personne parmi les pros de ce forum ,qui s?y connaissent en programme pour décodeur satellite ????
j?ai peine à le croire?


----------



## Balooners (26 Avril 2005)

Personnellement, je ne crois pas que cela puisse exister, mais bon... Il faudra que tu tentes ta chance via Virtual PC je crois.


----------



## macdani (26 Avril 2005)

Balooners a dit:
			
		

> Personnellement, je ne crois pas que cela puisse exister, mais bon... Il faudra que tu tentes ta chance via Virtual PC je crois.


         

virtual pc me semble compliqué ,de plus je ne veux pas investir sur l?achat de  vpc pour pouvoir télécharger un seul programme ?..sans être sur que ça marche?.
Et trouver un pot qui possède un pc, pour pouvoir y flasher mon décodeur sat,n?est pas évident?


----------



## ericgatt (26 Avril 2005)

salut moi j'ai une dreambox et j'arrive a la flasher avec mon mac mais toi je ne pênse pas que tu trouves un soft pour ta demo. avant aussi j'avais un nokia et j'etais dans la merde c'est pour cela que j'ai acheté une dreambox qui a l'epoque etait la seule compatible mac


----------



## macdani (26 Avril 2005)

ericgatt a dit:
			
		

> salut moi j'ai une dreambox et j'arrive a la flasher avec mon mac mais toi je ne pênse pas que tu trouves un soft pour ta demo. avant aussi j'avais un nokia et j'etais dans la merde c'est pour cela que j'ai acheté une dreambox qui a l'epoque etait la seule compatible mac




  Hello,
Peux-tu m?en dire un peu plus sur ta dreambox ??? (connais pas)
Peut-on le flasher facilement ? Et pour ce qui est des programmes et des codes,les trouvent-on facilement sur le net ??? Fonctionne-t-elle aussi avec des cartes (silver,titanium,?)

Merci pour tes infos,à +


----------



## ericgatt (26 Avril 2005)

en fait la dreambox c'est un micro ordi qui tourne sur linux le processeur est 250 mhz 
on peut y rajouter un disque dur pour enregistrer et les transferer ensuite sur ton mac 
pour les codes tu les touvent partout en fait le flash ça s'appelle une image et dans cette image 
tu peux emuler les differants cryptages sans carte 
pour plus de precisions fait une recherche dans google il y a plein des sites pour cette demo
ps : la meilleur c'est la 7000


----------



## macdani (26 Avril 2005)

ericgatt a dit:
			
		

> en fait la dreambox c'est un micro ordi qui tourne sur linux le processeur est 250 mhz
> on peut y rajouter un disque dur pour enregistrer et les transferer ensuite sur ton mac
> pour les codes tu les touvent partout en fait le flash ça s'appelle une image et dans cette image
> tu peux emuler les differants cryptages sans carte
> ...



Merci pour les infos
mais combien coûte ce ptit bijoux ???
peut-on capter ainsi les tps et canal sat. ?


----------



## ericgatt (26 Avril 2005)

dans les 300 ¤ sans le disque dur 
pour les chaines que tu cites il faut pointer la parabole au bon endroit


----------



## calibri (9 Juillet 2009)

macdani a dit:


> Hello,
> y a-t-il quelqu'un d'entre vous qui possède un décodeur satélite "aston simba" ?
> 
> je souhaiterai flasher mon décodeur,et le seul programe que j'ai trouvé sur le net n'est possible que pour pc.
> ...


http://www.transplanet.fr


----------



## Arlequin (9 Juillet 2009)

hébé

gageons que depuis plus de 4 ans le problème soit résolu  

(euh... et le lien là, ça fait pas un peu auto promo )


----------

